# Компрессионный перелом и сколиоз у ребенка



## sammertime (28 Мар 2015)

Добрый день!
1) Ирина, ребенок мальчик, на момент травмы 8 лет 10 мес. Москва
 Ребенок поскользнулся на мокрой плитке, с размаху упал на ягодицы с высоты своего роста (133см, 25кг, голова большая, сам худой), была задержка дыхания, затрудненное дыхание ок 30 мин, побеление кожи вокруг рта сразу, боль в груди сразу. после травм пункта стационар, 3 недели на вытяжке, массаж-сама, физио, магниты, лфк. Корсет 3 месяца постоянно днем, далее только на улицу и в школу. Не сидел 4 месяца.

2) жалобы-ухудшилась осанка, визуально -висит живот, больше прогиб в пояснице (как лежал, на животе и локтях-читал-играл-учился, прогнутый, так и осталось, +голова вниз), видно непрямая ось позвоночника. Боли тянущие в ногах, боли при наклонах, больно застегивать обувь.

3)  с 5 лет наблюдается у ортопеда
в поликлинике диагноз диспл. лево.грудн. сколиоз1 ст, на глаз, без снимков, делали только оптическую топографию. плоско-вальгусные стопы. При наклоне вперед ребра с одной стороны выше примерно на 1см, и как бы одна сторона от позвонка шире и больше. Визуально плечи на одном уровне и несимметричные лопатки,одна больше выступает. клиновидные (то ли лопатки, то ли панамки ,слово непонятное) при наклоне. ама ось позвоночника ровная.

в ортопедическом центре диагноз так же с 5 лет, но диагноз диспл. кифосколиот. осанка, плоскостопие 1 ст
лфк врач запись 2 мес после травмы -мышечная сила достаточная 4б.

4) активный, очень выносливый, много пешком, много на велосипеде, не падал, не лихачит, аккуратный, самокат-4 правой, 4 левой, инерционный самокат-любит очень,  самбо с 7 лет 2 года, бально-спортивные танцы с 7 лет 2 года, плавание с 5 лет 4 года. Молочку не любит. Худой, слабые руки, подтягивается 2 раза. Но рукоходы любит и сил рукоходить хватает проходить их по нескольку раз.

5) мало болеет, не разбаливается, спит мало, поздно ложится, рано встает, встает легко, бодрячком, мало ест, жаренного не ест, вареные овощи, каши, котлетки))чипсы и прочее не ест. До травмы не мерз, одевался легко всегда. После стал мерзнуть и дома даже. Изменились вкусы, не ест яйца.
6) в 5 лет
в 9 лет, после травмы 3 месяца

рентген после травмы 2 часа
 
выписка после травмы

выписка 3,5 мес после травмы

выписка 6 мес после травмы

7) с 5 лет раз в полгода массаж и физио- парафин на ноги, электростимуляция на спину и ноги, бассейн регулярно, орто коврик, редко лфк на ноги. орто обувь и стельки-на улицу, в школу и садик, дома босиком. есть спорткомплекс дома, пользуется.

после травмы:

лфк ежедневно по полчаса
 бассейн регулярно с 2 мес после травмы
 раз в 3 мес стационар-массаж, физио, лфк, виброкровать, тренажеры.(был 2 раза по 4 недели)
кальций.
*

вопросы (на сейчас 8 мес после травмы:
есть ли перелом, сколько позвонков сломано, (был седьмой по вопросом)? можно ли спутать перелом или может ли быть снижение из-за сколиоза?(говорят , что упал не с высоты).
сколько по времени делать лфк, может полчаса мало? (делает по комплексу сколиоз из стационара). Что противопоказано? можно ли делать упражнения с гантелями наклоненному (в бассейне физ.зарядка), бегать, висеть на турнике, отжиматься и тд.
ситуация усугубилась, что предпринять? можно ли выровнять спину, что делаем не так.
спасибо!
*


----------

